# advice on new 2500 hd with fisher?



## david-nh (Jan 5, 2003)

hello all i just spoke with my local chevy salesperson who i have bought three vehicles from in the past few years. i am looking at getting a 2003 chevy 2500 hd with the plowpackage and the 6.0liter engine and a 8 foot fisher plow can you give me any advice on this truck engine plow combo i will be keeping this truck for at least 4 years unlike in the past when i get rid of my vehicles every 3 years or so also i will only be plowing a few drivways nothing major any opions or advice would be very appriciated thanks al/ david n.h.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 28, 2001)

Best Advise....DON"T BUY IT, I have a 2002hd truck isn't has been in shop 8 times, Chevy's answer "it's fixed this time" their answer to my thouand dollar sub bill, not our problem. 
2002 Fisher V plow welds are cracking, had my brother look at plow,was a welder fro 5 years fab & structural, pointed out numerous defects. Dealers answer "Fishers are all still hand welded". Good Luck


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I am not sure why the person above is having problems, but from what I have heard from several other 2500HD owners, they are pretty happy with it. The only problem I heard from them is that sometime the fan clutch does not come on soon on their trucks. 

Chevy 2500HD is a very good truck for work like snowplowing and Fisher plows are very good. Several 2500HD owners put a 8' plow on their trucks. Pretty common size plow for this truck. I am going to get a Fisher 8' plow for my 2500HD this year. Should be a nice setup. 

Chevy - Like A Rock!


----------



## Newnamlawn (Dec 18, 2002)

I know several people that run 2001-2002 2500HD and have hed zero problem,s other than normal stuff. I run a 2003 3500 crew cab dually and have no problems at all. Chevys are solid trucks.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

i have a 2002 2500HD D/A and have had practically no problems. i have an 8 ft fisher plow on it, and it works great. i wouldnt buy too much into the thread above. i know several guys with like setups who love thier trucks. you cant go wrong with the setup you want. Ive only had one problem with my truck, and that was when i first got it. i had a faulty sensor on a solenoid in the transmission that would set the engine light go off. i brought it to the dealer a few times, and since the light wasnt on, they couldn identify the problem. after a few trips they figured it out, replaced the sensor, and my truck has been running fine ever since. youll love the 2500HD. go for it.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I have a 2002 2500HD with the 6.0 and I have not had anthing done to it at all other than oil changes. I have the Fisher 8.5 ft V-Plow and haven't had any trouble with it either... It's the best setup I have ever plowed with. An 8 foot plow should be fine for your truck, but I'd recomend getting the V-Plow... I don't think you'd regret it... I only paid $500 more for the V-Plow that an 8 foot straight plow would have cost me... The best $500 I ever spent.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

No big problems yet. Just a new fan clutch, and t-case seal....otherwise the best truck I have plowed with


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a 2003 Silverado LS 2500 HD. I love this truck. I ordered it special, and went crazy. Big block. Allison 5-speed automatic. Power folding mirrors. And on and on.

Options to consider? I have arthritis in both hands (and artificial joints and pins, too, believe it or not, in both hands). I had to get an LS just to get power windows. There's no way I can work crank windows. I can't believe you can't order power windows on a base 2500HD. 

Plus, you get keyless entry with an LS, which I also really need. Don't talk to me about aftermarket keyless remotes. Been there, had that headache. Reprogram all 3 remotes every time the battery is disconnected? No thank you.

My recommendations for a GM 2500HD plow truck?

Definitely:

- Limited slip. I got my old GMC stuck too, too often without one. I'm hoping limited slip will help (sure, it's only in the rear).

- 4.10 gears. Otherwise, it's 3.73, which ain't bad either.

- Skid plates. Wouldn't get a 4x4 without 'em.

- Regular cab and WITHOUT tinted windows. The extended cabs all have tinted windows which, for me, make it harder to see when you're plowing. I think they go with those tinted windows nowadays to deal with the loss of high-effectively refrigerant. The tinting lowers the sunlight load on the interior in summer.

Possibilities:

- Push button 4WD engagement. I've had GM 4WD's with the lever. Some worked great. Some needed you to grab the lever with both hands and put your feet through the firewall to engage 4WD. The dealers don't want to know about hard engagement.

- Heated mirrors. They have some that have a power folding feature (I got those). Those are nice, too, if you have a tight garage entry or have close-quarter plowing to do.

- Rear window defogger (regular cab only, I think). See thread on window fogging.

- Spray on bed liner. I got the Linex, which is only available in black. Rhino liners have colors. The Linex was almost $400. But, it's about a ¼ inch think and it'll take the beating that my family gives a truck (hey, not me, I'm easy on them). The old GMC I had had a plastic bed liner. Nice, but everything slid around. Now I have the opposite extreme, nothing will move when you try to push it into the bed. Oh well.

The 6000 Vortec should be fine, as well as the standard automatic tranny.

Good luck with your new truck.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I've got a buddy that had one for three months. In three months time it was in the shop for 2 1/2. After that he went through the lemon law. The tranny went, they had to replace the engine, and he had a ton of electrical problems. Got a 2003 GMC and loves it. I've always owned Chevy's and have had nothing but good to say about them. Anyone can get a lemon.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

chevy/gmc are the same so he just got the monday or friday made truck.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

If monday and friday trucks are lemons that means 40% of them are lemons ???


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

In that case,you should probably watch out for wednesday(humpday) trucks also


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

I also love my 2500HD. Got it in July, no problem. I think LB landscaping is right, anyone can get a lemon when you are talking about hundreds of thousands of trucks.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 28, 2001)

I know I'm not the olny one having problems, I just got stopped by guy with another 2002 2500 HD, he's been on phone with attorney & NYS Attorney General, Earthscapes just got rid of his. 
I have always had Chevy & love them but when problems happen they haven't taken care of them with this truck. It really sucks because I had this truck built for me, waited the 6 weeks Ect. GM rep actually told me to file a complaint with Better Business Bureau, her boss didn't like that when we told him. I'm glad your all happy with your trucks. I don't know yet what I'm going to do with mine & even worse I have over $ 2000, toward a new one on GM card rebate.


----------



## newtoplowing (Feb 25, 2003)

*gas mileage*

what kind of mileage u guys get using this truck for plowing???
Right now i am getting terrible with mine and thats just drivin normal. I have the 6.0 liter in my 2002 xtd cab 2500 HD


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I'm getting 8.5-10 while plowing... not good but it's the same I got with my 89. I don't worry about the mileage I get when i plow anyway... my everyday mileage is much better than the old truck though.. I get 12.5-13.5 all the time and got 15 and 16 on a trip... i never got better than 12 on the old truck.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Chevy and GMC are both great trucks, and Fisher is a good plow... sounds like a good combo


----------



## newtoplowing (Feb 25, 2003)

i got 8-11 city driving (again im not into plowing yet) got any tips on getting a little higher, other than driving like a grampa, like i already do


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

*GMC 2500 with a fisher*

Ran a GMC 2500 ext cab with a 7.5' Fisher with no problems. A power window motor squeeked, they put a new one in. Had the push button trasnfer case with auto trac. Nice feature when doing drives, BUT GM has now discontinued Auto trac with plow prep, you can still get the push button.

Got an '03 2500HD x-cab with the 8' fisher. Nice setup, been very pleased. Put one size up tires on it (Interco TRXUS) , 450# near the tailgate and it plows great. Very solid. HD rides a little harder, but it can handle the extra load of the 8'. I think the 8' fisher sticks out a little more than the 7.5', so you have a slightly longer combo. If you are only doing a few drives, you may want to consider a 7.5'. Slightly less weight and a little more maneuverable.

I'd buy a third. Could not deal with that '03 Chevy front end, thought the GMC looked much better.


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

I have an 05 2500hd. I love the truck but dont like the overheating when plowing. If you buy that 03 IT WILL overheat when plowing, and badly. So, if its for plowing I would say dont buy it. For everything else its the cats "XXX".
g


----------



## go snow go (Sep 7, 2005)

if i where you i would look for a diesel you might be putting your profit in your gas tank the 6.0's are vary hard on gas


----------

